# una palabrota ... Amigos de Cataluña



## mpkaa

¡Hola amigos!
  Mis estudiantes de 4° año tienen amigos por correspondencia en España.  Pienso que están tratando de aprender palabrotas (muy normal para un adolescente yo sé que es parte de la vida y especialmente la juventud pero no pueden usar el correo escolar o se meten en problemas con el director).
Perdóneme por las palabras vulgares pero ¿Cómo se dice "he is f*%#!ing her" en catalán?  Se usa "follar" en castellano, ¿no?
Otra vez, ¡lo siento mucho!


----------



## noopynoob

Hola, hay dos problemas con tu petición, primer te refieres al idioma Catalán o Castellano? también depende del contexto lo que quieres dar a entender.


----------



## Pinairun

S'ha _tirat _aquella/aquesta noia. 

Pero seguro que habrá otras expresiones para decir algo así.


----------



## ACQM

Si quieres decir que ha practicado sexo: "s'ha tirat aquella noia/tia" o "s'ha follat aquella noia/tia/xaval·la" o "Ha cardat amb aquella noia".

Si quieres decir que le ha fastidiado o hecho una faena: "Ha fotut aquella noia", "Ha cardat aquella noia".


----------



## mpkaa

Jaja...mil gracias amigos 
Me parece que de verdad están tratando de aprenderlas ... y aunque normal, no deben usar ese correo


----------



## ChrisQH93

Se puede decir como te han dicho más arriba, tirar-se y follar son calcos del castellano, por no decir que es directamente castellano, cardar es un verbo más genuino del idioma, el problema es que en catalán, la mayoría de insultos son directamente en castellano, al menos en el área de Barcelona. Todo esto se debe a que según los nativos, los insultos en catalán son francamente ridículos.


----------



## mpkaa

Oquidoqui ChrisQ....gracias  
No hablo el catalán, obviamente, y pensaban que si aprendieran en catalán, no entendería yo.  Y por esta razón, os pedí.  Tengo que ponerme un paso por delante de ellos  ... o por lo menos tengo que tratar...


----------



## carlesoriol

Un enllaç
w w w . f r e e w e b s . c o m / tonibanez/insults.htm


----------



## carlesoriol

ChrisQH93 said:


> Se puede decir como te han dicho más arriba, tirar-se y follar son calcos del castellano, por no decir que es directamente castellano, cardar es un verbo más genuino del idioma, el problema es que en catalán, la mayoría de insultos son directamente en castellano, al menos en el área de Barcelona. Todo esto se debe a que según los nativos, los insultos en catalán son francamente ridículos.



Això és una bajanada, el primer cop que sents un insult en una llengua diferent a la propia et sona ilògic que algú es pugui ofendre al sentir-ho. Després t'hi acostumes i la paraula guanya pes.


----------



## Penyafort

Jo comprenc que es pugui trobar graciosa alguna expressió com ara "sucar el melindro" (com d'altra banda també passa en moltes frases fetes en castellà o anglès, i d'això es tracta, que hi hagi també sinònims divertits; en el fons, trobem l'equivalent a _mojar el churro_) si bé això del melindro es pot estalviar i simplement dir "sucar", admès i tot, i no "mullar", com he sentit, del castellà "mojar"; però encara no veig per què ha calgut incloure al DIEC la nova accepció del mot "follar", quan "cardar" continua ben viu i sona molt més potent, almenys a les meves orelles, rivalitzant en alguns indrets amb el "fotre" de sempre. Qui diu "cardar" diu "fotre", diu "pitjar", "boixar", "catxar" o "barrinar", que cadascú és d'on és. Si cal, bé hi ha també l'expressió "fotre un clau", que tot i ser igualment un calc sona prou més genuïna. Però això de "follar", jo amb permís o sense m'ho deixo pel raïm.


----------

